# Minolta Maxxum 7000 Lenses



## rparker762 (Dec 19, 2009)

What lenses would you folks recommend for a new to me Minolta Maxxum 7000? Looking to do general people photography and also nature, landscape and cityscape as well. I know Sony A1 lenses will fit as well but  I am looking for a good starting point for lenses.

Is there one brand to avoid? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2009)

Any Minolta-made Maxxum lenses you can afford that provide the focal 
lengths you want.  Best optical quality would be the fixed focal length lenses,
i.e., 28mm, 50mm, etc. but the 70-210mm f/4 "beer can" is highly regarded
as are some other zooms like the 70-300mm, 35-70mm f/4 (all made by
Minolta lenses). In general, for Maxxum zoom lenses, look for the earlier 
versions with metal lens mounts which are much more robust than the later 
plastic mount lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 19, 2009)

Be aware of some of the newer AF lens ... especially if they are labeled for Sony ... some lenses are made for the APS-C sensor format ... so they will not have full coverage for Full-Frame 35mm SLR camera's.

All Minolta/Konica labeled lenses are Full-Frame.


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 20, 2009)

My sister shipped me her Maxxum 7000.  The 50mm AF lens is awesome.  Wasn't trying to take great pics and this was from the one roll I shot through it.  (Click thumbnails to view)











Only one of these photos were edited.  They were all scanned at home from the prints, so they aren't as crisp when scanned by film processors.


----------

